# Bolt Wifi issues?



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

We bought a Bolt earlier this week and have had some weirdness with WiFi that we have not observed with earlier TiVos or other WiFi devices in the house. TiVo will freeze up during playback on Netflix, Amazon Video or YouTube. When I exit the app and go into Network Troubleshooting, everything fails. I can't get WiFi back without rebooting and sometimes I even have to turn WiFi Off before rebooting. Turning WiFi off and on doesn't help, it just releases the IP and won't get a new one. Reselecting the same SSID gets an error C206. I have another SSID I can select, but that also causes an error C206.

Finally, I replaced that Bolt with another one from a different retailer, but now it's doing the same thing. I know this could be fixed with a software update, but I have no idea how common this is.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

WinBear said:


> We bought a Bolt earlier this week and have had some weirdness with WiFi that we have not observed with earlier TiVos or other WiFi devices in the house. TiVo will freeze up during playback on Netflix, Amazon Video or YouTube. When I exit the app and go into Network Troubleshooting, everything fails. I can't get WiFi back without rebooting and sometimes I even have to turn WiFi Off before rebooting. Turning WiFi off and on doesn't help, it just releases the IP and won't get a new one. Reselecting the same SSID gets an error C206. I have another SSID I can select, but that also causes an error C206.
> 
> Finally, I replaced that Bolt with another one from a different retailer, but now it's doing the same thing. I know this could be fixed with a software update, but I have no idea how common this is.


While I can't speculate as to what's causing the problem, when I do a Search of C206, yours is the only answer. That would make it uncommon. I don't know the model of your router, but if it's dual-band, I would try the other frequency.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Reboot everything. Also, Bolt Wi-Fi is meant for guide data only, not streaming. Works for some, but not all.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

jrtroo said:


> Also, Bolt Wi-Fi is meant for guide data only, not streaming. Works for some, but not all.


BOLT Wi-Fi should be able to handle Internet app video streaming, even if TiVo doesn't support Wi-Fi for MRS-streaming between TiVo devices. The BOLT's Wi-Fi (AC, I believe) should even be able to handle wireless streaming of UHD content (Netflix, Youtube) with the properly matched wireless base station. (The best Wi-Fi client in the world won't overcome an aged wireless router.)

I'd make sure the wireless base station was updated to the latest firmware version, even if it hasn't been a problem for other devices. (Just looking to remove excuse options from TiVo Support.)

Random thoughts... What security are you using for your wireless network? WEP, WPA, etc? What max spec does your wireless router support, AC, N, G? On what frequency band is the wireless network running, 2.4GHz or 5GHz? If 2.4GHz, have you checked for nearby wireless networks that might be using the same wireless channel?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

WinBear said:


> We bought a Bolt earlier this week and have had some weirdness with WiFi that we have not observed with earlier TiVos or other WiFi devices in the house. TiVo will freeze up during playback on Netflix, Amazon Video or YouTube. When I exit the app and go into Network Troubleshooting, everything fails. I can't get WiFi back without rebooting and sometimes I even have to turn WiFi Off before rebooting. Turning WiFi off and on doesn't help, it just releases the IP and won't get a new one. ...
> 
> I know this could be fixed with a software update, but I have no idea how common this is.


WinBear, meet knaussss: WiFi dropping and not automatically reconnecting | TiVo Troubleshooting | TiVo Help Forums


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

I'm using WPA2 on a Cisco Linksys E4200. I have an Actiontec MI424WR Rev. I for FiOS also. I can check both of those for firmware upgrades. I haven't done any manually. Basically knaussss is reporting the same thing with no suggestions.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

I was thinking it might help inform relative to ...


WinBear said:


> ... but I have no idea how common this is.



... and that 2 guys working the issue might be more productive than one, whether on TiVo's forum or here.

Re: your wireless base stations (Cisco Linksys E4200, Actiontec MI424WR Rev. I) ... are they both using the same SSID? I'm not sure it's worth the trouble, but if the BOLT is within range of both, you might ensure they're using distinct SSIDs and see if the BOLT has trouble connecting (i.e. staying connected) to one or the other.


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

krkaufman said:


> Re: your wireless base stations (Cisco Linksys E4200, Actiontec MI424WR Rev. I) ... are they both using the same SSID? I'm not sure it's worth the trouble, but if the BOLT is within range of both, you might ensure they're using distinct SSIDs and see if the BOLT has trouble connecting (i.e. staying connected) to one or the other.


The E4200 is downstream from the Actiontec and connected via Ethernet, both less than 50 feet away from the Bolt. They have different SSIDs and configurations. I've seen this problem occur with either network.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Additional thoughts of little likely help... Has your BOLT been connected to the network long enough to get through any/all software updates, to get to the latest version: 20.6.3 ? Does the problem occur with either of the wireless base station radios disabled?


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

I'm on 20.6.3.RC7-USC-11-849
It did a software update before it would let me do Guided Setup the first time.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

WinBear said:


> I'm on 20.6.3.RC7-USC-11-849
> It did a software update before it would let me do Guided Setup the first time.


That's the latest and not-so-greatest. I'm out ...


----------



## knausssss (Jan 2, 2017)

I'm the person having the same issue - WiFi drops and does not automatically reconnect. Nothing much to add at this point. I'm on my second box having exchanged the first (at Best Buy). Same issue on both.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

knausssss said:


> I'm the person having the same issue - WiFi drops and does not automatically reconnect. Nothing much to add at this point. I'm on my second box having exchanged the first (at Best Buy). Same issue on both.


Heya, thanks for dropping in.

Can you provide any background on your wireless network(s) to which the BOLT is failing to maintain a connection? (same info as solicited from WinBear, above... number of wireless access points, model numbers, SSID & security settings, channel, band, ....)


----------



## knausssss (Jan 2, 2017)

Sure.

I have one access point

Arris SBG6782-AC (combination modem and router)
2.4 and 5 each have their own SSID, I connect the Tivo to the 5
Security is WPA2-PSK
Encryption AES
Bandwidth 20MHz
Channel 149 (interference level : acceptable)
Max spec is N (tho most of the things connected max out at G)

In other news, I had the Bolt sitting on top of my old XL Premiere that uses the ethernet to wireless extension. (I was copying files from one to the other) I've since moved the XL Premiere to a different location and the Bolt has been online since then - about 24 hours - which is a new record.

I'm hoping this might be as simple as wireless interference between the two. (?)


----------



## knausssss (Jan 2, 2017)

knausssss said:


> Sure.
> 
> I have one access point
> 
> ...


Posting this, of course, jinxed it. Rebooting.


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

I opened a ticket with TiVo. "John" said he adjusted some settings when I manually connected to the TiVo service, so I will follow up if it keeps happening.


----------



## knausssss (Jan 2, 2017)

Cool. If it does work and you don't mind sharing the ticket number I'd love to refer to it when I open my own ticket.


----------



## knausssss (Jan 2, 2017)

I came up with a work around - I am using the old Ethernet to Wifi attachment from the Premiere XL on the Bolt. It appears that even if the signal drops the ethernet will reconnect whereas the internal WiFi would not. It is kind of a cheesy solution and would still like it to just plain work as designed.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

knausssss said:


> Sure.
> 
> I have one access point
> 
> ...


Might want to download and install one of these to analyze your wireless environment, 
Free version of inSSider.
inSSIDer

For windows XIRRUS WI-FI INSPECTOR-(Just make up a company name)
Wi-Fi Inspector | Xirrus

For android use "WiFi analyzer", a free app.
For MACS
inSSIDer Alternatives for Mac OS X - AlternativeTo.net
And you might want to take a look here also, Designing a Dual-Band Wireless Network

Another question, since your gateway has MoCA builtin as well as your Bolt, any reason why you aren't trying that instead of wireless?


----------



## thatwilsonguy (Jan 9, 2011)

Don't have much to add other than I am having the exact same problem with same error. Mine will even go as far as giving me an error they there is no wifi adapter connected. I have a Linksys wrt1900ac. I have factory reset all my networking EQ in an attempt to fix it. I have to reboot at least one every few weeks and as often as twice in one day. I'm getting a some new mesh networking equipment and will just use one of its nodes as a bridge for my bolt. I think it's a hardware / software issue with bolt.


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

Whatever they did, it didn't fix it. It just lasted a little longer. I left it almost 24 hours and it never recovered. I'll try again and call back.


----------



## knausssss (Jan 2, 2017)

I had no idea what MoCA was until this thread - set it up last night and it works like a charm (so far). Thanks!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

fcfc2 said:


> Another question, since your gateway has MoCA builtin as well as your Bolt, any reason why you aren't trying that instead of wireless?


Good catch.


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

JoeKustra said:


> While I can't speculate as to what's causing the problem, when I do a Search of C206, yours is the only answer. That would make it uncommon. I don't know the model of your router, but if it's dual-band, I would try the other frequency.


C206 is Incorrect Wireless Setup: https://support.tivo.com/articles/Device_Error_Code/C206-Error-Code

I normally have my Bolt hooked up by Ethernet using media bridge (two RT-AC68U) but I have changed it to wireless to test if I get this issue.
Will report back in a week or two.

EDIT: After almost two weeks on wireless I have not had any issues at all.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

KevTech said:


> C206 is Incorrect Wireless Setup: https://support.tivo.com/articles/Device_Error_Code/C206-Error-Code
> I normally have my Bolt hooked up by Ethernet using media bridge (two RT-AC68U) but I have changed it to wireless to test if I get this issue.
> Will report back in a week or two.


That's a fascinating link. It's the first time I have seen Hydra mentioned. The classic UI version is strange.


----------

